
US pastor, who believes floods are God's punishment, flees flooded home - neilellis
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/37116661/us-pastor-who-believes-floods-are-gods-punishment-flees-flooded-home
======
bdavisx
It will be interesting to see if he changes how he speaks and acts because of
this.

